
Text to comic using GPT-3 - nutanc
https://twitter.com/nutanc/status/1291768602404589569
======
Syeposxr
As much as I enjoy seeing and am really excited by these GPT-3 demos, I wish
the authors would open-source their implementations, or at least include a
link to a live demo so we can get an idea of how GPT-3 performs beyond
carefully curated inputs.

